# TRAINED ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2012)

*Well, sorta......lol!*


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2012)

Awesome!! But, is it a trained Aldabra or a trained human?


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2012)

That is one smart tort....look at how well the human responds....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Awesome!! But, is it a trained Aldabra or a trained human?







ascott said:


> That is one smart tort....look at how well the human responds....


----------



## Kerryann (May 20, 2012)

What's he eating? Those are awesome pictures.


----------



## Rockford (May 20, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2012)

Great pics. Who was that, Tuff? if so, answered my question from other post and he looks bigger in these pics.
BTW do they like you as much as your wife, seems she does most of the goodies and scratching LOL


----------



## Blakem (May 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> That is one smart tort....look at how well the human responds....



I laughed out loud on that one.
I believe that looks like a good orange bell pepper. I hope that my girlfriend comes to like tortoises like your wife (?) does! He/she is moving in slow motion.


----------



## Jacob (May 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## pugsandkids (May 20, 2012)

Love it, how old is that one?


----------

